# Stunted growth?



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello, 

My name is Jason and I've had dart frogs for a couple years now. Last year I purchased some azureus froglets last year and, well, they haven't grown very fast, or as fast as I believe they should have. They are almost a year old now and they are only slightly larger than a penny. I have seen some that are younger than mine and are almost twice the size. I feed them fruit flies every other day, with every other feeding the flies are dusted with vitamin powder.

Does anyone have any advice or suggestions, or am I just being impatient.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Assuming that there is not a medical cause for their seemingly slow growth - I recommend that you increase their feedings. How much are you feeding them and how often?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re:*

I feed them about 25 - 35 flies every other day. (There are two frogs in the tank)


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

Have you done fecals on them?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

How do you do that?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Check out this thread, you might find it interesting.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=18088


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

utahgoldpanner said:


> How do you do that?


I just got some done with Dr. Frye, search the forums for him. I mailed him samples of frog poo and didn't need to find a local vet.


----------



## jay1 (Aug 3, 2006)

hi all  i have very small azureus. they are around a year old what i am thinking is maybe something too do with the size of the viv. how big is your viv ? the one that has my azureus in is 30x30x40. this was only ment too be a temp viv but i aint moved them yet


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

jay1 said:


> hi all  i have very small azureus. they are around a year old what i am thinking is maybe something too do with the size of the viv. how big is your viv ? the one that has my azureus in is 30x30x40. this was only ment too be a temp viv but i aint moved them yet



The size of the tank wouldnt have anything to do with there size, I wonder if you are only giving them vit. powder everyother feeding if that has something to do with it, and since you didnt mention calcium powder that may be an issue for there regular growth.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

i strongly believe it starts with tadpole care. poor tadpole care in my opinion can permanantly stunt a frogs growth. in addition the first several weeks of a frogletts life.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

audioandroid said:


> i strongly believe it starts with tadpole care. poor tadpole care in my opinion can permanantly stunt a frogs growth. in addition the first several weeks of a frogletts life.


yeah I actually didnt think of that, it could be a number of things when they are tadpoles.


----------

